# Another Swarm Instead of Move Down



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

So a Warre at one of my out apiaries (50 minute drive) swarmed. I started them from a chop and crop from a Lang nuc this May. I was there at the beginning of June and they had filled out a box. They had two empty Lang combs under. They had not touched those. The flow was just about to start so I supered the box with the empty combs and made sure they still had a nadired box. Well upon inspection on Saturday I saw tons and tons of queen cells. All capped. The population was still good. Both boxes were full. I assume that they had already swarmed as there was a good amount of capped cells. I could see plenty of capped worker cells, but no eggs/larvae. Either way they swarmed instead of moving into the third nadired box. 

I guess my mistake was assume that bees would move down. This is my second year running Warres and I have never...ever been able to get a Warre to move down without assistance. Each time they have moved down there has been a comb placed there. 

So what's the deal? Has it been ingrained into bees now that they are supered and refuse to move down? I'm starting to jump onto the false floor bandwagon. 

From now on I will just have to make sure that they have a comb placed where I want them to expand into, whether it's up or down.


----------



## pelz (Apr 19, 2012)

One of mine swarmed today, it is disappointing, but it was so cool. I was walking towards my hives and I heard it first from fifty some yards away, then saw them around some trees and then watched them settle down into a cluster. All I could think is to catch them while the old saying played over and over in my head, "swarm in July, let em fly". I did catch them, put them in my warre style log hive and hope that they will put up some comb if nothing else.

you are right they just don't want to move down real easy, I have several four box high and they just stay up in the top two even after covering the screen bottom. I guess I may have to carve some upper comb out and move it down.


----------



## pelz (Apr 19, 2012)

Deja vu all over again, same thing this afternoon. This morning I went out and moved comb down, on the 2nd year hives I moved two down and the first year hives I move one comb. I was just walking out that way again and I couldn't believe my ears, and yes it was still fun to watch, and catch. I don't have any more hives so my neighbor is gonna get them.
As I went through the hives this morn I really wasn't sure which one cast yesterdays swarm.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

This is something I've never understood about warre hives. We keep lang hives, & our bees never like to work foundation when added to the bottom. Drawn comb added to the bottom isn't a problem.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am wondering if anybody has ever had experience with bees moving down in Warres when you have used boxes? If you leave a little strip of comb on the top bars, the bees might take to it easier.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine don't seem to like to do a lot of comb building after the spring.


----------

